# Microwave distilling



## GraceDarlingSoaps (Nov 19, 2015)

Has anyone tried the microwave EO distiller that was developed at Oregon State University. 
The web page is http://oilextech.com/
I hate throwing away piles of garden cuttings eg lavender, bay leaf and rosemary that I could use to make EO's but I don't want to set up a proper still. This microwave still looks so easy and convenient.
Thank you
GDS


----------



## nsmar4211 (Nov 19, 2015)

I was looking at that.... seems a bit pricey right now. You should be a guinea pig and try it out for us . Looks like it'd take what, a pound? Two pounds? to get enough oil to be of any use..

One concern is the hot glass and any risk of it shattering in the microwave after say a dozen uses. And making the "ice core" looks like it's half art ! 

Another concern is the small "volumetric" flask that you let the oil rise in...you're supposed to pour steaming hot water into that tiny hole? Or maybe I'm missing something in the instructions...


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 19, 2015)

This looks like a neat toy.  But my word, it would take AGES to get enough oil to make a batch of soap!  LOL


----------



## Saponista (Nov 19, 2015)

I saw this on a Facebook group. I just can't think you I'll get enough oil out to be of any use. If you wanted a few drops for personal aromatherapy use then maybe, but enough to scent a batch of soap, I very much doubt it.


----------



## lsg (Nov 19, 2015)

Take it from one who knows, you get hardly any essential oils from using one of those distillers.  You can make hydrosol with it.  However, it is cheaper to use this setup:

http://www.gardenista.com/posts/diy-rose-water-hydrosol


----------

